# Need to design and build a Tack Trunk for my daughter



## TheKraftsman

I'm about to start on my next project; A tack trunk for my daughter. Anyone have any experience with building one of these?


What type of wood to use seeing as it will be kept in a stable and may be exposed to the elements at times ?
How about a durable weather resistant finish ?
I'm assuming that it should probably be as lightweight as possible since it will need to be moved occasionally for shows.
Can anyone point me to some plans to use as a starting point ..

Thanks for the help … Chris


----------



## Tangle

My experience has been that they come in all sizes. The draft horse people have huge ones and the pony people have little ones. Pile up[ everything she will put in the trunk and have a look. Most seem to be in the neighborhood of 24×36 x however tall, maybe 18. I would just make it to fit. Material can be anything from solid Oak to marine plywood. I would just use cabinet grade ply and coat it inside and out with poly. Build a box and cut the lid off. They usually have a sliding removable tray. If it is to be stored in a public stable, put a lock on it. Might also set it up with some legs in case her horse tinkles next to it. LOL


----------



## GFYS

http://www.elitetackdesign.com/
Here is one link to some ideas. Click on basic construction and it shows their designs and construction. The trunks I am familiar with were exterior grade plywood construction with either sheet metal or plastic laminate exterior finishes.


----------



## Xymenah

I know this was a while back. However I know show seasons isnt quite upon us yet. I have found that nomatter what you do tack trunks will be heavy and the best way to transport them at shows is to use a dolly. Get her to organize all of her tack so you can see what she will need to fit. Make sure that the height of the lid is tall enough that the saddle will fit on a saddle rack in the trunk and Still close without damaging the saddle. This was a problem for me as I designed the trunk with my one saddle and recently go another saddle that is a little higher up. The second saddle cannot be placed on the rack in the trunk with the top closing, mind you the second saddle isnt the one I show with. Make sure there is proper room for the bridle and halter to hang. I would ask her if wants a chest style of locker style. In a chest style I made my top have depth to it so i could put horse boots and bridles in the top held on with eye hooks and bungee chords. I also have a saddle pad holder which is a wide dowel that is placed across the width of the box that can be removed if needed. I made a small corner box that sits to hold some extra show stuff and the rest just gets mingled in the bottom. It is living at my parent's house at the moment as I dont have room for it in my townhouse. If you want and I get some time in the next little bit I will try and get out there to take a picture of it. There are so many styles out there I would have her help you design it as she will be using it and tack organization is a very personal think. Good Luck.


----------



## TheKraftsman

I've been busy with life but realized that I never updated this post with the tack trunk that I created for my daughter. For those that are interested here is a picture, with more available on my website. 









For more pictures see my portfolio


----------



## LittleShaver

Very nice. Thanks for updating.


----------

